# Shimano 10spd



## Henndo (Feb 11, 2005)

So who has ordered one for '05 and who is still waiting for it, or their bike equipped with it?


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*I'm waiting....and waiting,,, and waiting*



Henndo said:


> So who has ordered one for '05 and who is still waiting for it, or their bike equipped with it?



I shopped around extensively for the best non Ebay price for 05 DA. I finally settled on Totalcycling in Ireland. Although I'm satisfied with the price it's been 10 days since I've ordered and am still waiting. Their reason for the delay was they were out of English BB's and I wanted everything shipped together so I'm waiting. I guess not a huge deal and I'm not too worried as I've dealt with Totalcycling for almost 5 years now without a problem.

Are you asking because you're waiting too or are you looking for the best price?


----------



## Henndo (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm waiting for my bike that is eqipped with an Ultegra 10 speed. There are some major delays going on at Trek. Delay on parts being delivered to Trek from Shimano, they are remodeling, and they have a 30% increase in volume apparently.

I just wanted to hear if anyone else has been waiting.


----------

